# Food Attractants ?



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I have never used any of these before. I'm thinkin about trying one out for giggles and grins when i take my week long vacation in november. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions of good or bad ones to try. Ive heard acorn rage is good. But i just wanted to get some ideas. Thanks


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I use apples, beets and sugar candy I don't go for the store bought attractants.....


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

well i plant any left over garden seed and throw rye in too. never seen a deer stay out of a garden. lol


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I really like mineral blocks as well as blocks full of seeds, corn, etc. My favorite product is record rack. Sold at t.s.c. I forget what it is called but they are some little pellets flavored like berries.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

awesome thanks for the info guys i appreciate it.


----------



## hawgcatcher (May 14, 2007)

I swear by c'mere deer products spray it on just about anything and the deer will eat it. Next best thing is corn and molasses in my book·

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

The in a bag or spray stuff is all great, but the best fall attractants are fall food plots... rye, clove,r winter peas, and brassic's. They are really the best... Mine are getting pounded!!! other than that corn. I have collected a truck full of acorns they work good also. If you really want to get crazy Apples diped in peanut butter! lol


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ive tried a lot of these things minus the food plot because I don't have the room, but is there anything that raccoons won't eat. I had my trail cam by corn/apples/beet mineral lick and got 1690 pictures, over 1500 of them were raccoons. Any suggestions?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Hang a pvc pipe 3ft off the ground with 4 1.25x1.25 holes cut in the bottom of the pvc. screw a bucket lid to the bottom of the pvc to hold the corn. Hang it on a branch 4 to 6 ft from the tree trunk. I hang it by drilling 2 holes 2/3 toward the top of pipe and run some sort of rod (I used all tread) though it and an eye of a chain. I also put a pvc cap in the top with a hole drilled in it the size of the chain then tie a rope to the chain and hang it.

It is not full proof but it helps. Mine are 4 ft pieces of pvc it holds 17lb's. If I had to make it over I would use 6 to 8 ft lenths which would be 25lb's to 38lb's

I hope this help's

Food plots are the best winter food.


----------



## bigbuck1968 (Oct 25, 2011)

i use buck jam corn sweet and salty. i have a lot of pics on the trail cam with it. also got a pic of 2 buck sparing over it. i use a home made feeder with corn see a lot of deer on cam eating from it and a few ****.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Haven't seen this mentioned yet but works great and deer love it. We go to the cider mills and buy their finished squeezing s. They are about 25.00 for 500-600 lbs. Comes in a large square cardboard box placed on a flat. We put it on a trailer and then drag the whole thing off with my tractor. cut the 4 corners and spread the box out. When done we pick up box and flat. Makes a large pile. And lasts a long time. But the deer come from far around to get it.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

like Viper 1 idea about the squeezed apples. Thanks..............Rich. Tried the Greens and Rage wasn't impressed with it.........Just my 2 cents..........Rich


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

I've used acorn rage twice a 5lbers bag to evening hunts in a row it was gone in the am both times and I shot my 10 pointer the second evening as he was heading right for it. But if you use it make sure you are able to hunt it for a few days as it doesn't last long once they find it. My dad hunted my stand the third night and put an acorn rage block and a few apples down and they stepped right over it to dig the dirt up where I put the acorn rage. Just dump a whole 5lbers bag in one anthill shape pile. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Corn soaked in molasses works well for me. Don't have a good place for a feeder so I just dump it in a line on the ground. I do get the occasional **** but I don't mind. My son gets a kick out of seeing the **** pics.  One thing I just tried 2 days ago was dumping 2 5lb piles of flour. Buddy that lives near Newark said he put some out and the deer get in it like a dog rolling in stink. Let you know what I find out.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Dawg, please do keep us updated on the flower idea.

I just use corn. I use traps for the ***** and possums, but the doves and birds are having a feast on it. 

lg_mouth


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We have trail cam watching our feeder and squeezing pile. When it was just the corn feeder we haven't seen a deer except 2 does on one occasion. Dropped the squeezing and their has been at least 4 doe there every night and in the morning. Last night got a pic of a 12 pointer at 3:30 in the afternoon. I am very happy and hope to get the 12 point in the freezer.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Wish we had a cider mill close, would love to give it a try.

Lg_mouth


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

viper i really like that idea.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good luck on that 12 pointer Viper. 

Not the best picture but I took it this morning. Stright shelled corn but when it gets cold out I'll mix in some been meal and molasses. 
If I keep feeding them sooner or later I'll get them in the garage,,, then take my pick. (LOL)


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

The deer couldn't give 2 flips about the flour. Birds loved it though. Probably because of the bugs that came to the flour.


----------

